# I've a question: bareback pads...



## cowgirlUp0013 (Nov 20, 2008)

ik that stateline tack has some really cheap bareback pads like forty dollars top. put i can see your idea working...i would just worry about it slidding a little??


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

I highly highly highly recommnend either the Tacky TOo bareback pad
Reinsman® Contoured Tacky-Too? Bareback Pad - Horse.com

OR
The half circle bareback pad
Half Circle Ranch
(in Misc.....they look like the Parelli bareback pads but aren't that expensive)


Make sure that the bareback pad you get uses a REAL girth...NOT something like this:
Bareback Pad - Horse.com
NO stirrups, for waht's the point then? It also will move around more with stirrups and won't stay positioned correctly.
Also, this is not necessary, but defiantely helpful, but a handle on the front of it to hang on to in case you loose your balance.

I have the Tacky Too, and I LOVE IT
But I've also used the Half Circle (well, the Parelli bareback pad...but they are really about the same) and it is just as good!


----------



## selje (Nov 19, 2008)

i don`t use bareback pads.. I jst sit on the horse without a saddle.. that`s good enough for me!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yes it is possible to use a regular pad with overgirth. You won't have any support if you start to lose your balance but if you are comfortable with that then no worries. I just use a very light weight saddle blanket when I ride bareback but the only reason for that is so I don't end up with a brown butt. If you have never ridden bareback before then I suggest getting one with a real girth and real stirrups so that you can get the feel of bareback and have the security of a semi-saddle at the same time.


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

I myself have been looking into the world of saddle pads recently (and discovered they can end up being just as much as a regular ol' saddle). I figure I'd share a couple yes's and no's I learned from my research. 

Nylon girths are a big no. Real girths are the only way to go (a double girth was also recommended somewhere). Nylon girths don't hold right and the pad has an extremely high chance of slipping, risking injury or death to both horse and rider. I also imagine that there terribly uncomfortable for the horse. 
Stirrups are also a no. Bareback pads simply are not designed properly for them. From what I read, theres a big balance risk. 

Breast collars were recommended a few times, as are a handle (does anyone have any comments on bareback pad handles?). 

I don't see why your blanket-n'-girth idea wouldn't work...so long as everything is secured properly.


----------



## Rhynn (Nov 21, 2008)

I'd been looking at the Tacky-Too Bareback Pad and I really liked it and I think that would be what I would get if I ever do decide to get one.

Really, the only reason I'd like to get some kind of pad is because I ride bareback alot and I have the same problem as Smrobs with getting dirty(and not liking laundry ;D). I'm not interested in anything with stirrups, but I would possible like something a little thicker for my horse's back. She doesn't have any problems right now, but I got her as a rescue and I'd been told that she had been sore for awhile.



> Make sure that the bareback pad you get uses a REAL girth...NOT something like this:
> Bareback Pad - Horse.com


So, would the girth on the Tacky Too pad be sufficient?

And



> Breast collars were recommended a few times, as are a handle (does anyone have any comments on bareback pad handles?).


I think it'd be a good idea to use a breast collar, but I'm not sure where they would attach.
As a polo player, I've used a martingale but never a breast collar...



Thank you so much everyone, this has been extremely helpful. <3
~Rhynn =D


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

I can't say if they have bareback pads now or not (they did, but that was awhile ago) but here is one of my favorite sites for online stuff, next to ebay....

Free Spirit Saddles & Tack, Inc.

Tell 'em DarkChylde sentcha!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

If you're going to get a bareback pad I would recommend one with a breast-collar. This will keep the pad from sliding backward when you're riding. The saddle-pad/over girth idea might slide backwards on you. Good luck, I hope you find something!


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

This is the type of pad we use.

Natural Horseman Supplies - Suede Bareback Pad


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

Rhynn said:


> I'd been looking at the Tacky-Too Bareback Pad and I really liked it and I think that would be what I would get if I ever do decide to get one.
> 
> Really, the only reason I'd like to get some kind of pad is because I ride bareback alot and I have the same problem as Smrobs with getting dirty(and not liking laundry ;D). I'm not interested in anything with stirrups, but I would possible like something a little thicker for my horse's back. She doesn't have any problems right now, but I got her as a rescue and I'd been told that she had been sore for awhile.
> 
> ...


It would be sufficient, but I perfer to use a real girth, but either would work.
But I think it would stay in place better with a real girth


----------

